# Ky Candle Supply



## rupertspal42 (May 2, 2009)

I ordered some goodies for soap making from these folks and recieved an email with updates through my paypal payment process and my shipping info! Their prices are pretty good and they sell MP soaps and lotion bases along with candle supplies.

Ky candle supply - bath and body page


----------



## SoapMedic (May 6, 2009)

I love Ky Candle Supply...I get my tart wax, clamshell containers and safety labels from her. Last winter I fell in love with their Sugar Cookie scent (not skin safe, boo hoo) for tarts. Great prices and great customer service. I haven't purchased any soap supplies but they do have a nice selection.


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 6, 2009)

I'm glad someone else uses them to lol I was starting to feel alone!


----------

